# Fervent's Kids



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's pics of Fervent's kids




































They look a lot like her doe kid from last year. Same face and the spotted kid is almost the same color.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww!!! So cute!  Congrats! :applaud:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

:stars: Congrats! Love the spotted one!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I see lots and lots of moonspots!! Congratulations, their adorable!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh wow! They are gorgeous! I love nubians. 

So they are quads? :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So adorable! I love the colors!! I especially love the Dr. Pepper bottle in the corner. What are their names/breeds/genders?
I NEED MORE INFO!!!! :thumb:
Glad it seems like uneventful kidding. One word for them; ADORABLE! :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful!! I agree with Davy Hollow, we need more infoooo!!!!  Oh, and......DR. PEPPER RULES!!!!!!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They are both does, purebred Nubians. I'm not sure on names yet. Their mom's name is Fervent Prayer so last year I named her doe/buck twins Adam and Eve. Might try to go with a similar name theme with hers again this year. Dr. Pepper bottles seem to work the best with the screw on nipples. They don't leak and I like Dr. Pepper so it all works out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

How about Joyful Noise (joy) and maybe Amazing Grace (Grace)?
Those are both a bit like Fervent Prayer


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Both are adorable but LOVE the moonspots.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

so cute!  Nubian babies


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Soooooo sweet! We are expecting Nubians in March, they were bred to a spotted Nubian buck. Seeing your cuuuuute girls makes so anxious! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww adorable  I love those long ears


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They are doing very well so far. DavyHollow: I like your name choices! Unfortunately I already have an Alpine doe named Amazing Grace, so that one is out. I still haven't decided on a name yet, but I usually wait until they are a little older and I can see their personalities better.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll think about the names more lol. Its how I love spending my free time, though since I've come back to school that time is slowly becoming more limited


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are doing well.... :thumb:


----------

